# Highly Sensitive People



## HSPKareBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Good Morning everyone!


My name is Kara and I am having a few different issues. I am currently in a relationship with an amazing man and we have been together for almost 4 years now. So we never use condoms except for when he wants to cum in me. I am 23 Years old and my baby clock hit me right before I turned 21. I personally don't plan on starting to have kids before I am 25. Being a highly sensitive person I can feel a lot more than most people. Whether it be internal feelings, or my emotions. There have been more times than I can count that I have thought that I was pregnant. I have slight memory issues so when it comes to that time of the month it is almost like I am feeling everything brand new again. I am unable to remember whether or not I had those feelings the month before. 


This past weekend we decided that we were going to have a very sex filled weekend and he came in me every time. I took a plan B pill on Monday like we have done before. Now the problem I am having is that I am feeling some weird feelings down south. For Example: When I sit down I almost feel like I am sitting on a bubble and it is a little painful. My clit wont pulsing. All of the ducts in my boobs have started to swell. I have been extremely tired, easily aggravated, and at some points nauseous. 


I need to know if there are any others out there who are HSPS (Highly Sensitive People) who have felt the same way or if you are an HSP then please share your stories with me. I am at a loss at this point and I really need some help. I am looking for all of the things that you would normally not tell anyone else. I am a very feely person meaning that I am quite in tune when there is something going on in my body. Sometimes all I feel is pain throughout my body and I can tell where every individual pain/feeling is coming from. I am not looking for criticism or your average "Pregnancy Symptoms". 


Thank You Everyone in advance and I hope to get all of this figured out soon.


----------

